# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  کتاب فارسی شیرپوینت ؟

## mostafa_zamani

سلام علیکم
من می خواهم شروع کنم !
کتاب فارسی لازم دارم.
لطفا مرکز فروش و یا انتشاراتی ... معرفی کنید .
لطفا راهنمایی کنید .
با تشکر

----------


## aliprd

سلام منم تا چند وقت پیش دنبال کتاب فارسیش میگشتم ولی پیدا نکردم 
اما از یه سایتی فیلم آموزشی شیرپوینت رو پیدا کردم که خیلی خوب بود .

----------

